# NO SOUND on Uber App? what am I doing wrong?



## UberHayden

Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


----------



## 833Lakeland

Try and do a hard reset of your phone and see if that fixes it.

Hold down menu button and power button at same time until you see the White Apple logo. Phone will restart automatically afterwards....won't lose any data, etc.


----------



## just drive

Read the uber rate cut email again and see if you still wanna hear those pings


----------



## KG4ICN

I have seen people mentioning there were spoken navigation directions and also seen posts where people have talked about the speed of the spoken voice etc. I have never heard a voice from the app. Am I missing something? I do get ping sounds and bings when a rider enters destination. I also tried turning Bluetooth off so it is not sent to the car stereo. I even tried the aux cable. I understand this is disabled while using Spotify for riders. Not muted, both ringer and app volumes are up. I have an iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## 833Lakeland

KG4ICN
When you push the "navigate" button (after starting a ride) look in the upper right corner for an ICON that controls the sound. For some reason, mine is always on mute and I have to click on that ICON to turn the sound on. Once you do that, you should hear turn by turn instructions on how to get to the destination.


----------



## driveLA

They ****ed it up just in time for you to miss pings and not get guaranteed rates

In my car if I plug it directly to the USB it will go silent. Have to plug it into cigarette lighter adapter. To get the sound back on you click the home button twice and then swipe up the uber app to turn it off. And then when you turn it back on it should work again. 

There was this same issue before but they fixed it in one of the previous updates but now it's back. Of course just in time to make you miss pings and mess up your acceptance rate for the new hourly guarantees. Thank you uber! Not.


----------



## KG4ICN

833Lakeland said:


> KG4ICN
> When you push the "navigate" button (after starting a ride) look in the upper right corner for an ICON that controls the sound. For some reason, mine is always on mute and I have to click on that ICON to turn the sound on. Once you do that, you should hear turn by turn instructions on how to get to the destination.


Thank you! I missed that and don't have much time to play with the app while navigating. Works!


----------



## UberDesson

833Lakeland said:


> KG4ICN
> When you push the "navigate" button (after starting a ride) look in the upper right corner for an ICON that controls the sound. For some reason, mine is always on mute and I have to click on that ICON to turn the sound on. Once you do that, you should hear turn by turn instructions on how to get to the destination.


I never had sound while Ubering. Thought there was supposed to be no sound. Now I know. LOL. There should really be step-by-step APP SCREENSHOTS on Uber Training videos for newbie like me. When you have pax in the backseat, you just don't have much time to play with the app. Until now, I still dont remember what I did in terms of steps. Everything went so fast.


----------



## Jay2dresq

On mine there is no sound while the client is in the car, but when pinged, if I tap navigate, I do get turn by turn voice directions to get to the pin location. Sometimes my voice navigation goes silent to pings because it gets muted somehow, but if I tap on the speaker icon it comes back on. While the client is in the car the speaker icon appears to be greyed out.


----------



## KG4ICN

I found out tonight it speaks when to turn just after passing the street. Needs improvement...


----------



## BrandonK

GPS is a little slow.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

KG4ICN said:


> I found out tonight it speaks when to turn just after passing the street. Needs improvement...


Uber needs improvement?


----------



## lostrefunds

driveLA said:


> They &%[email protected]!*ed it up just in time for you to miss pings and not get guaranteed rates
> 
> In my car if I plug it directly to the USB it will go silent. Have to plug it into cigarette lighter adapter. To get the sound back on you click the home button twice and then swipe up the uber app to turn it off. And then when you turn it back on it should work again.
> 
> There was this same issue before but they fixed it in one of the previous updates but now it's back. Of course just in time to make you miss pings and mess up your acceptance rate for the new hourly guarantees. Thank you uber! Not.


Thanks I will try try that.


----------



## jjminor82

I am now having the same issue as the OP. I restart The app and it works for a few minutes and then no sound.


----------



## ProChauffeur

jjminor82 said:


> I am now having the same issue as the OP. I restart The app and it works for a few minutes and then no sound.


I've been experiencing the same problem in the last few days. When I receive a ride request the audio part is barely audible. If you are not right next to your phone you cannot hear it. My iPhone volume is set to max and the Uber Driver App Settings Sound & Voice is set to Louder. The way I found out I was experiencing the problem is when I noticed my Acceptance Rate declining.


----------



## jjminor82

ProChauffeur said:


> I've been experiencing the same problem in the last few days. When I receive a ride request the audio part is barely audible. If you are not right next to your phone you cannot hear it. My iPhone volume is set to max and the Uber Driver App Settings Sound & Voice is set to Louder. The way I found out I was experiencing the problem is when I noticed my Acceptance Rate declining.


You're having the same exact experience I am. My current solution is just to restart the app every few minutes to make sure I can still hear it but that is not gonna work long-term.


----------



## iheartsubarus

jjminor82 said:


> I am now having the same issue as the OP. I restart The app and it works for a few minutes and then no sound.


It's been happening to me for about a week now. Restarting the phone fixes it for a short period then it happens again over and over.


----------



## Wildgoose

Uber app voice navigation doesn't work along with Blue tooth connection for sure. I don't know about AUX connection, may be the same. If you wish to hear that voice, turn OFF blue tooth or disconnect AUX cable.


----------



## FLKeys

The last update screwed up my sound on my iPhone as well. I would have sound just fine until anything happens outside of Uber. Get a text message no more sound. Get a pop up notification no sound. Look at my email no sound. The only way to bring back the Uber sound is to turn phone off and on again. Sucks because I am not glued to my phone watching my screen while waiting for pings.

I see they released another update today, hopefully it fixed it.


----------



## AndyP21502

I've been having the same problems. Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Ive had the same sound/ping issues with a Samsung 9 for 6 months. Have to keep my eye on it constantly because lost many ride requests.
Been to the hub and no one could fix it permanently. The only thing I can figure is they are conditioning us to keep our eyes on the app all the time because in app ads are in the pipeline for uber drivers?


----------



## FLKeys

Did the update that was released today, still does not fix it. Basically have to cycle phone off and on after any phone call or text message.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


What are youDoing RIGHT !


----------



## ProChauffeur

Quick update...

I just updated my iPhone to 13.3.1. After performing the update I went online and offline on the Uber driver app. NO SOUNDS whatsoever. I completely closed and reopened the app and the online and offline sound was back. It appears, at least in my case, that toggling between online and offline indicates the level of the sound. If it is low, I completely close the app and re-open it, and the sound is back to the max level. If no minimum surge locked in I perform this routine each time after dropping a pax. I hope this helps.

When my iPhone is connected via CarPlay in the car I do not experience this problem.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


The sound on uber stops if you
have bluetooth turned on and
aux cord plugged in (my android)


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Also check to make sure your alarm sounds (if you use them to wake up whatever) are set full blast. This was a problem with iPhones a few years ago the alarms interfered with the Uber Lyft apps. I tried this with my android it doest resolve my sound issues but might help you.


----------



## BuberDriver

i've been having the opposite problem. I don't play sounds through my bluetooth but when I've been getting a new ping, starting a trip, turning off app, etc it will all of a sudden play through my bluetooth. the navigation also doesn't work sometimes. if a pax calls me it always sets this off too, meaning there was only sound from phone prior to call, phone calls go to bluetooth, now all uber sounds will go to bluetooth. I have to close the app and reopen it for sound to return to the phone only and for navigation to work again


----------



## Tony73

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


Exact same here. It was right after the update. Tried updating my phone to latest IOS and deleting and restarting app. The only fix is force quit and start, it will temporarily fix the problem.


----------



## FLKeys

Everyone needs to hit up the Uber page on FaceBook with this issue so they get it fixed faster.


----------



## ProChauffeur

Well, they must have pushed an update overnight as the problem seems to have gone away for me this morning.


----------



## Tony73

ProChauffeur said:


> Well, they must have pushed an update overnight as the problem seems to have gone away for me this morning.


The problem mostly occur when you switch in between apps while Uber driver is running. Have you turned on Lyft or Waze yet? Did you switch apps or go offline on Uber yet?


----------



## May H.

833Lakeland said:


> KG4ICN
> When you push the "navigate" button (after starting a ride) look in the upper right corner for an ICON that controls the sound. For some reason, mine is always on mute and I have to click on that ICON to turn the sound on. Once you do that, you should hear turn by turn instructions on how to get to the destination.


That doesn't work in this particular instance. It's like my volume is permanently muted, I bring up the sound and it instantly drops back down.


----------



## AtSki

After latest IOS update with most updated Uber driver app, there is definitely no sound (or sometimes very very low volume) on incoming pings!

Already tried multiple times delete the Uber driver app, reset network settings, hard reset phone, re-install the app, etc. no difference.

The only way to not to miss the incoming pings is to activate “Auto Accept” feature. Otherwise, all incoming pings are silenced for some reason.

Garbage in, garbage out!


----------



## BuberDriver

ProChauffeur said:


> Well, they must have pushed an update overnight as the problem seems to have gone away for me this morning.


now if they could only fix the problem of me not getting enough lux pings


----------



## Tony73

Ok so what if the volume “bug” was a sabotaging attempt by a disgruntled engineer? They could just rollback to a previous version. They didn’t!

What if this will be used as an escape goat for the billion losses this quarter!?

What if this is targeting only specific drivers like cherry pickers!?

One thing that I noticed is how my acceptance ratio went up this week due to two or three stat refreshes performed this week. I’m losing rides but it goes up?

I think there’s more to see here. This “Bug” is also affecting my Lyft app. How come!?


----------



## jawjaw

Tony73 said:


> Ok so what if the volume "bug" was a sabotaging attempt by a disgruntled engineer? They could just rollback to a previous version. They didn't!
> 
> What if this will be used as an escape goat for the billion losses this quarter!?
> 
> What if this is targeting only specific drivers like cherry pickers!?
> 
> One thing that I noticed is how my acceptance ratio went up this week due to two or three stat refreshes performed this week. I'm losing rides but it goes up?
> 
> I think there's more to see here. This "Bug" is also affecting my Lyft app. How come!?


I'm also getting no sound for several days in a row. I'm also not getting any rides and I am usually not showing on the rider app. I tried calling Uber and their phone line is experiencing technical difficulties! Perfect! So glad to make $6 an hour today.


----------



## Tony73

jawjaw said:


> I'm also getting no sound for several days in a row. I'm also not getting any rides and I am usually not showing on the rider app. I tried calling Uber and their phone line is experiencing technical difficulties! Perfect! So glad to make $6 an hour today.


Lyft bro. That's where the good rides have been for the last month or so.


----------



## jawjaw

Tony73 said:


> Lyft bro. That's where the good rides have been for the last month or so.


Yes. I am aware. That is where my rides have been coming from for the last three months, but even that is slowing down recently.


----------



## ProChauffeur

False alert this morning. The problem is not fixed. 👎 I give up! I still have the problem. :cryin:


----------



## DanHalen

I prefer driving without sound. I stream music and don't want the interruptions. Also, less trouble from backseat drivers that way.


----------



## jawjaw

DanHalen said:


> I prefer driving without sound. I stream music and don't want the interruptions. Also, less trouble from backseat drivers that way.


We are talking about the sound of getting a ping. There is no sound so if you are not looking at your phone when a request comes in then you miss that ride.


----------



## DanHalen

jawjaw said:


> We are talking about the sound of getting a ping. There is no sound so if you are not looking at your phone when a request comes in then you miss that ride.


My phone is in front of me and within my peripheral vision. I don't need to look at my phone to see it.


----------



## jawjaw

DanHalen said:


> My phone is in front of me and within my peripheral vision. I don't need to look at my phone to see it.


Wow. That's some talent. Sometimes when I'm driving I'm looking at the road.


----------



## May H.

DanHalen said:


> I prefer driving without sound. I stream music and don't want the interruptions. Also, less trouble from backseat drivers that way.


How would you know if you get a ride request? I hope you don't stare at the phone the entire time.


----------



## AndyP21502

There was an update on my IPhone last night, and it appears to have resolved the issue with the sound.


----------



## FLKeys

AndyP21502 said:


> There was an update on my IPhone last night, and it appears to have resolved the issue with the sound.


Uber update or IOS update?


----------



## ChattaBilly

While we are waiting for a fix on this ridiculous problem, turn on your "Flash notification". At least you will know when you are pinged.


----------



## FLKeys

ChattaBilly said:


> While we are waiting for a fix on this ridiculous problem, turn on your "Flash notification". At least you will know when you are pinged.


My issue is most of the time I am working on different things in my house or outside in the yard. I rarely have direct line of sight to my phone. I noticed if I use a Bluetooth ear bud I can hear the pings, they are very muffled but there. Uber should just fix this crap. Couple posts above said there was an update available, I checked and did not see an Uber update but there was an iPhone update. I installed that and will see if it fixed the issue this evening when I leave my day job.


----------



## BuberDriver

my issue is when i start a trip the sound goes to my bluetooth and shuts off the radio like I'm taking a phone call or something. I don't have an aux plugged into the phone either (iPhone 11) super annoying that I have to close app every time I start a new trip


----------



## Miuipixel

Turn off Bluetooth for audio 
Use Bluetooth only for calls


----------



## grizpwald

Anyone figure this out yet? iPhone 7, I hear pings and other uber sounds until I accept a FaceTime or call. Then uber app sends all sounds to Bluetooth device (my car) if connected and no sound if not connected.


----------



## Dekero

Your doing the same thing wrong the rest of us are doing..... Driving for Uber...


----------



## photoman204

Yes, same issue. Works fine when you turn it on, and then after one or tow rides it dies. I need to reboot the phone and it works---of course I miss trips. I get the same canned message from Uber Support (Make sure it's plugged into cigarette lighter or USB....blah blah).



FLKeys said:


> The last update screwed up my sound on my iPhone as well. I would have sound just fine until anything happens outside of Uber. Get a text message no more sound. Get a pop up notification no sound. Look at my email no sound. The only way to bring back the Uber sound is to turn phone off and on again. Sucks because I am not glued to my phone watching my screen while waiting for pings.
> 
> I see they released another update today, hopefully it fixed it.


Uber or iPhone update?


----------



## jawjaw

I have the exact same problem. Iphone11
Started over a month ago and still no fix. I need to close the app after every ride and turn my app off and back on to get the sound back.


----------



## FLKeys

photoman204 said:


> Yes, same issue. Works fine when you turn it on, and then after one or tow rides it dies. I need to reboot the phone and it works---of course I miss trips. I get the same canned message from Uber Support (Make sure it's plugged into cigarette lighter or USB....blah blah).
> 
> 
> Uber or iPhone update?


Uber update killed it. I have done 3 Uber updates since and at least one i-Phone update since and still having issues.

Uber sound works fine until I get my first request. After that the sound is muted or very quiet. If I close the app and reopen it while on the way to PAX it fixes it and future pings do not turn it off.

However if I get any incoming phone call, text message, and certain notifications it immediately mutes the Uber sound again. Closing the app only and reopening it fixes it. At least i don't have to turn off the phone. By closing the app while I am online I don't lose any pings as long as I get it reopen right away. If a ping comes through in those few seconds it does stay active so i can accept it.


----------



## Stockcar driver

I have an iPhone 11 and having volume problems since the last two updates. Tried to restart worked once went silent. I have found that I have to use headphones until they figure out the updates have messed up the volume of the pings


----------



## Legalizeit0

833Lakeland said:


> KG4ICN
> When you push the "navigate" button (after starting a ride) look in the upper right corner for an ICON that controls the sound. For some reason, mine is always on mute and I have to click on that ICON to turn the sound on. Once you do that, you should hear turn by turn instructions on how to get to the destination.


You can set the app to "start with turn by turn Navigation."


----------



## FuNkYy

Has the sound issue been fixed yet ?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

FuNkYy said:


> Has the sound issue been fixed yet ?


Well, the original post is dated over 5 years ago, so you would hope so.

.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


I dealt with this all night long. It seems (as best I can tell) that something with iOS 14 (and now 14.0.1) is auto-adjusting the RINGER volume. Finally, after manually raising in /settings->sounds/ I had full volume... after missing multiple requests and losing multiple surges at the airport. Hope that helps.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Well, the original post is dated over 5 years ago, so you would hope so.
> 
> .


No- there are indeed new issues. Likely someone unknowingly revived an old thread. I lost a good chunk of change over this in the past week. As in, late September 2020.


----------



## Wildgoose

I have the same issue but I fixed it by 
(1) Disable the blue tooth connection.
(2) Bluetooth is connected. Car Audio system is set to Bluetooh.( Can not listen any Radio or CD Music )
So I disable Bluetooth. 
Problem sloved.


----------



## justaGoober

I still have to close the Uber app and restart it to get the sound back after any other app (usually Lyft) uses the speaker. iOS XR.


----------



## AtSki

I was almost thinking I am the only one with this -quiet ping sound- issue.

It seems like the "Settings->>Sounds & Haptics->>Ringer and Alerts" goes back to all the way left (almost silent) after every IOS update.

I just moved that sound leveler all the way to the right (maximum) as you can see in attached screenshot.

It should be working now. Waiting for a ping to test it out. Lol

Edit: Yes, it worked. Pings are loud and clear now. Problem solved! &#128526;


----------



## AtSki

False alarm! Ping sound went back to -almost- silent after few hours, regardless the sound/ringer/alert slider is maximum or not.

The -silent ping- problem continues for IOS users. 🙁


----------



## justaGoober

AtSki said:


> False alarm! Ping sound went back to -almost- silent after few hours, regardless the sound/ringer/alert slider is maximum or not.
> 
> The -silent ping- problem continues for IOS users. &#128577;


I'm really surprised Uber hasn't fixed this yet. It's been a problem for at least 8 months.


----------



## AtSki

justaGoober said:


> I'm really surprised Uber hasn't fixed this yet. It's been a problem for at least 8 months.


Maybe they do it purposely. We'll never know.


----------



## justaGoober

AtSki said:


> Maybe they do it purposely. We'll never know.


how does it help them?


----------



## AtSki

justaGoober said:


> how does it help them?


Muting the ping sounds may force the drivers to switch on the "Auto Accept Trip Requests" feature.

So, the drivers won't be able to pre-screen and decline incoming pings.

Maybe?


----------



## justaGoober

AtSki said:


> Muting the ping sounds may force the drivers to switch on the "Auto Accept Trip Requests" feature.
> 
> So, the drivers won't be able to pre-screen and decline incoming pings.
> 
> Maybe?


Good point. That's exactly what I did - for a very short time. After a few long pickups, I quickly learned not to use that feature anymore.


----------



## Boca Ratman

AtSki said:


> Muting the ping sounds may force the drivers to switch on the "Auto Accept Trip Requests" feature.
> 
> So, the drivers won't be able to pre-screen and decline incoming pings.
> 
> Maybe?


Lol that's a stretch.


----------



## AtSki

Boca Ratman said:


> Lol that's a stretch.


Why don't they fix it then?

They have rolled plenty of driver app updates since this "muted ping" problem started about 8-10 months ago and none of the updates solved this issue.

That alert sound slider -which I posted in previous page of this thread- keep sliding to left (minimum sound/muted sound) by itself every few minutes or hours and it mutes "ONLY" Uber driver app ping sounds.

All other apps' alerts are always loud and clear regardless the slide's position.

What else can be the reason of this problem?

Anyone have any idea? Lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Wildgoose said:


> I have the same issue but I fixed it by
> (1) Disable the blue tooth connection.
> (2) Bluetooth is connected. Car Audio system is set to Bluetooh.( Can not listen any Radio or CD Music )
> So I disable Bluetooth.
> Problem sloved.


Strangely, this is exactly the advice in UBER's HELP section on this issue.


----------



## Young Kim

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


@UberHayden, sorry for this! This is common and it did happen to me once. I had to delete the app and then reinstall it. Then it worked.

Also, I think there was a sound button on one of my updated versions of the app which didn't make sounds. Hope you get the problem fixed.


----------



## marktwothousand

Same issue with the latest update. Turning on a Bluetooth headset seems to fix it. The iPhone sound seems to be coming through the ear piece speaker only and very quietly. Also another issue with latest 2 updates which I’m about to post.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

I once again (for the multi-dozenth) time dealt with this intermittently all night long.
The only real "fix" I've yet to manage- well, it isn't a fix, as it must be repeated, but still- is to manually click on the "Settings" icon (strangely, keeping a background tab open with the precise step necessary has failed time and again; I succeed only when manually opening Settings via its icon). Then, -> Sound -> Volume
I haven't yet put together what sequence of events is triggering it to "auto-lower" itself, but it is doing just that. I have now unpaired my vehicle from Bluetooth (fine by me, as I don't stream; just SiriusXM, but I digress...). Bluetooth also toggled off just in case.
The volume bar in the image below (under Settings -> Sound) continues to self-mute. As such, this is affecting both Uber and Lyft for me; interestingly, other notifications from SMS/MMS/iMessage/other apps, etc. are not being affected (or at least not to a noticeable degree; likely due to U/L sending notifications via the Ringer channel).

The blue bar, middle of screen per image below is what continues to self-adjust. Of note: despite the "very low-but-still-slightly-audible" volume of the incoming pings affected, said bar [setting] is in the "fully-mute / 0%" position upon each workaround. 
Bottom line- what a headache! I missed a 3x airport surge which I had [successfully] timed to perfection on two occasions in 36HRS. Nevermind the numerous pings-gone-unnoticed (which admittedly may have benefited me nonetheless; one could never know). 
I can only hope for a remedy like so many others. 
&#128073;&#127995; (And NO, to whomever may wish to throw it out there- buying Android is not a solution; that brings about its own set of issues as anyone who has utilized both is well aware; I'm trying to keep this to constructive, helpful sharing- thank you, and best of luck to anyone dealing with this).


----------



## marktwothousand

Temporary fix for this can be to turn on flashing screen for new rides. Helps get my attention if the sound breaks.


----------



## AtSki

Right on the spot @34-Methoxyzacko !

I am also leaving the "Ringer and Alerts" slider running in background and trying to find out what is triggering that slider to go all the way left and mute the Uber driver app's incoming pings.

My Lyft pings and every other apps' alerts are still loud and clear.

The muted ping issue is only with Uber. Also, I don't use any bluetooth connection, so turning the bluetooth on or off does not make any difference for me.

The issue is, "who or what is keep sliding that alerts/sound bar all the way to the left?" issue imho.

Eventually we will figure it out, I hope.

And yes, I am also not interested in getting and Android phone. Lol


----------



## FLKeys

Okay this iPhone issue has been going on for a while for me. The only time it happens to me is if I get an incoming phone call while online with Uber. Ping will be loud and clear until I get a phone call. After that Ping will be very muted. My solution is after every incoming phone call I immediately close out the Uber app staying online and reopen it right away. Fixes the sound issue and I don't miss any pings because I went off line or something.

I also make sure my Uber pings are set to Flash the light and vibrate. My phone sits in the holder just loose enough that when it vibrates the holder rattles and is very loud.

I have noticed that my phone will start vibrating a split second before the incoming ping displays on the screen.

At least on my phone the order of operation is this:

1. Phone starts to vibrate
2. Ping displays on screen
3. Flash Light flashes
4. Uber alert plays


----------



## teh744

I’ve noticed if I had other apps running it may happen. Especially with YouTube.


----------



## marktwothousand

teh744 said:


> I've noticed if I had other apps running it may happen. Especially with YouTube.


I thought that might be it but I tried closing everything and restarting the phone and it didn't make a difference


----------



## teh744

marktwothousand said:


> I thought that might be it but I tried closing everything and restarting the phone and it didn't make a difference :frown:


I noticed on my phone it may do it when YouTube is on. This problem is a pain.


----------



## Selectrate

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


What I'm seeing is the sound being routed to the earpiece vice the speaker, something that actually has happened before.
The difference this time is all sounds are going to the earpiece. Suspect iOS glitsch.
Just keep an eye on 'er, maybe turn on "vibrate on request" till it sorts itself out.


----------



## Rogue321

Selectrate said:


> What I'm seeing is the sound being routed to the earpiece vice the speaker, something that actually has happened before.
> The difference this time is all sounds are going to the earpiece. Suspect iOS glitsch.
> Just keep an eye on 'er, maybe turn on "vibrate on request" till it sorts itself out.


Reading this thread has been refeshing. I'm glad I'm not the only one to have had sound issues.

My latest is what you are saying. Sound is being routed to the earpiece. I've always been able to fix low volume by closing and reopening the app.

But today was different and it took a while for me to figure out what was going on. I've been all over the phone trying to get the sound routed to the external speaker but to no avail.

What's really strange is when I accepted my second ride, all the sound went back to normal, then returned to earpiece speaker and was that way for the rest of the day. I thought it fixed itself. Nope.


----------



## Rogue321

Is there no way to contact Uber about this? 

Sometimes it goes back to the external speaker, then back to the ear speaker. No rhyme or reason. Frustrating


----------



## justaGoober

Yea- seems to be worse lately. Restarting the Uber app doesn’t seem to fix it now.


----------



## FLKeys

Start hitting Uber up on Facebook about it, if enough people do they might address it.

As far as contacting Uber directly....Good Luck!


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

FLKeys said:


> Start hitting Uber up on Facebook about it, if enough people do they might address it.
> 
> As far as contacting Uber directly....Good Luck!


Have begun!
I didn't drive last night, but played around with multiple scenarios to troubleshoot and figure it out without the issue of rapid-fire requests and subsequent "automatic logouts" (since I'm visiting family in an area where nothing is going to come in- except our own requests). 
Sure enough, 100%, the sound is simply being routed to the earpiece speaker as others have mentioned. The fact that some mentioned notifications displaying as "an incoming call- from their own number" was helpful. Indeed, notifications are coming through the tiny little speaker (i.e., earpiece) rather than the phone speaker. That's why they're "almost" inaudible.

The only real workaround at the moment seems to be pairing up a Bluetooth device with the phone (and unfortunately, UNpairing the phone from the vehicle), and using said device for audio (i.e., notifications- I couldn't care less about voice navigation; haven't used it since probably week #2 half a decade ago). 
Let all get at Rohit via the socials! &#128526;


----------



## alaex

Anyone dared to upgrade to iOS 14? May be this will help. I am reluctant to experiment.


----------



## AtSki

alaex said:


> Anyone dared to upgrade to iOS 14? May be this will help. I am reluctant to experiment.


14.0.1 is launched since last week.

Same crap different version of IOS.

The muted ping issue is going on and on...


----------



## Rogue321

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Have begun!
> I didn't drive last night, but played around with multiple scenarios to troubleshoot and figure it out without the issue of rapid-fire requests and subsequent "automatic logouts" (since I'm visiting family in an area where nothing is going to come in- except our own requests).
> Sure enough, 100%, the sound is simply being routed to the earpiece speaker as others have mentioned. The fact that some mentioned notifications displaying as "an incoming call- from their own number" was helpful. Indeed, notifications are coming through the tiny little speaker (i.e., earpiece) rather than the phone speaker. That's why they're "almost" inaudible.
> 
> The only real workaround at the moment seems to be pairing up a Bluetooth device with the phone (and unfortunately, UNpairing the phone from the vehicle), and using said device for audio (i.e., notifications- I couldn't care less about voice navigation; haven't used it since probably week #2 half a decade ago).
> Let all get at Rohit via the socials! &#128526;


I contacted them via FB messenger. They are working with me, but so far just general things to do of which all has failed. So I don't expect this to be resolved.

I wonder why more people are not experiencing this? Could have something to do with the device and version.



alaex said:


> Anyone dared to upgrade to iOS 14? May be this will help. I am reluctant to experiment.


I don't know if my phone auto updated over the weekend, but Friday everything fine (fine being relative) and Monday it was messed up. Trying to fix it, I did update to the latest IOS that was available, but didn't fix the issue.


----------



## Jat1285

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


The update that came out today fixed bug. i wish Uber did a better job testing their releases.


----------



## ProChauffeur

Jat1285 said:


> The update that came out today fixed bug. i wish Uber did a better job testing their releases.


I just updated my iPhone Uber Driver app with the release from yesterday and it did indeed fixed the sound problem for me also.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

alaex said:


> Anyone dared to upgrade to iOS 14? May be this will help. I am reluctant to experiment.


No difference. The issue is within the Uber app- sound is improperly routed. 
No. Other. App. Has. This. Problem.



Jat1285 said:


> The update that came out today fixed bug. i wish Uber did a better job testing their releases.


I've not been offered one. Go figure. I checked all day long. I'm guessing they DO test- looks like you're possibly part of the "test group" this time. 
Since it apparently works, maybe I'll get one today sometime. If not... Lyft gets to make more. Oh well. They're actually letting me make more at present, and all the Uber pax have been total paxwads anyway. It's usually the opposite. Interesting indeed.


----------



## ProChauffeur

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> No difference. The issue is within the Uber app- sound is improperly routed.
> No. Other. App. Has. This. Problem.
> 
> 
> I've not been offered one. Go figure. I checked all day long. I'm guessing they DO test- looks like you're possibly part of the "test group" this time.
> Since it apparently works, maybe I'll get one today sometime. If not... Lyft gets to make more. Oh well. They're actually letting me make more at present, and all the Uber pax have been total paxwads anyway. It's usually the opposite. Interesting indeed.


I'm running iOS 14. The Uber Driver app latest version released yesterday is 4.270.10001.


----------



## Winbig

Have been having the same issue for days now. Contacted Uber "support"...NO HELP. Deleted and reinstalled the app several times this week and no change. However, just deleted and reinstalled the app this morning and it appears they may have fixed the issues. The sound is no longer routed to the ear piece. Hope this is permanent fix and not temporary as I've experienced before.


----------



## AtSki

ProChauffeur said:


> I'm running iOS 14. The Uber Driver app latest version released yesterday is 4.270.10001.
> View attachment 511983


With this latest update it seems like incoming ping sounds are loud and clear, for now.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

ProChauffeur said:


> I'm running iOS 14. The Uber Driver app latest version released yesterday is 4.270.10001.
> View attachment 511983


Indeed. It finally became available to me around 6AM this morning. I kept checking repeatedly (it had been 2wks, so it felt due). I've noticed before that various releases have been made available to others and not myself (or myself and not others). I downloaded it as soon as it showed up for me- thus far, the issue appears to have been remedied. Good. I wasn't caring for the Bluetooth earpiece I was having to use simply to hear requests (and driving through the night, I've found the LED flash option only makes the details illegible due to the intensity). 
Welp. It's about time. 
...now, if only they don't break it! &#128541;
Thanks folks! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## FLKeys

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Indeed. It finally became available to me around 6AM this morning. I kept checking repeatedly (it had been 2wks, so it felt due). I've noticed before that various releases have been made available to others and not myself (or myself and not others). I downloaded it as soon as it showed up for me- thus far, the issue appears to have been remedied. Good. I wasn't caring for the Bluetooth earpiece I was having to use simply to hear requests (and driving through the night, I've found the LED flash option only makes the details illegible due to the intensity).
> Welp. It's about time.
> ...now, if only they don't break it! &#128541;
> Thanks folks! &#128077;&#127995;


I try not to do any updates within the first 3 days they are released. After that I look online for complaints.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

FLKeys said:


> I try not to do any updates within the first 3 days they are released. After that I look online for complaints.


I was having such an issue with this one, I figured there was nothing to lose. Heck, I'd already staged up perfectly for a 3x airport surge (they seem to cap the airport at 3x since the pandemic hit), only to inadvertently let 3 requests time out in one sitting; the same thing occurred the following night. I'm with you on that, however- I often wait if it's an app I depend upon. I do not have automatic updates enabled for this reason (and the fact that Lyft once decided to push one through during rush hour three years ago; while that was on an Android device, I learned my lesson nonetheless). &#129318;&#127995;‍♂&#128517;


----------



## Rogue321

Mine has worked fine since I updated this morning.


----------



## AtSki

Hey guys, after one day of “loud and clear” incoming pings, it went back to dimmed/muted pings again.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

AtSki said:


> Hey guys, after one day of "loud and clear" incoming pings, it went back to dimmed/muted pings again. :frown:


With the same circumstances as before, I'm guessing? &#129318;&#127995;‍♂
I guess I'll make sure to carry my Bluetooth headset out tonight. I just find that it's "too much" with glasses, ear-loops from a mask, and an earpiece- all to get caught in my earrings! I mean, sure- I could ditch the earrings, but I shouldn't have to. I should be able to comfortably do this bit. 
It may seem off-topic, but I only recently found my replacement earrings online; removing them/putting them back in is beyond a pain. 
I mean, yeah, we're really talking 1st World Problems here... but nonetheless, with the dough they (UBER) retain from fares, they should be able to develop a sustainable app at the very least.

Thanks for the heads-up. I sure would've been irate if I'd left the Bluetooth set at home only to find out later that the app was half-fixed. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## justaGoober

justaGoober said:


> I still have to close the Uber app and restart it to get the sound back after any other app (usually Lyft) uses the speaker. iOS XR.


With the new version, I'm back to the above. It has been like this for about 7 months.


----------



## IRME4EVER

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


 On your Uber app, go to the very top left-hand corner (white circle with 3 black lines going across). Click to open it. You'll see Inbox, earnings, etc. You'll see Account and help, click account scroll all the way down until you get to app settings, click to open. 1st is sounds and voice click to open (make trip alert volume is MAX VOLUME. 2nd voice (I have mine set at normal) 3rd make sure you have VOICE NAVIGATION on (should be all the way to the right) 4th read rider messages (should be on and all the way to the right). Then reboot the phone. I have had times where I had no voice navigation, figured it out (somehow the voice navigation turned off). That usually works for me. 
What also works sign out and sign back in. You'll have to reset Voice sound. Reboot your phone before going back online.
Another thing is to uninstall and reinstall the Uber app. Time-consuming but works at times. Sign back in, reset voice sound, and reboot your phone. 
Also if you recently did an update on the app, sign out and sign back in (reset VOICE), reboot your phone!! I always do this when I update the app. Because I know somewhere down the line, I will have problems with the app if I don't.



BrandonK said:


> GPS is a little slow.


 Use google maps!!


----------



## AtSki

IRME4EVER said:


> On your Uber app, go to the very top left-hand corner (white circle with 3 black lines going across).


Some (maybe "most") of us don't want or don't need that -annoying- voice navigation in the Uber driver app.

The ongoing problem -since the past several (6-8) months- being discussed in this thread is the muted/very low incoming ping alert sound which causes the drivers missing the incoming pings due to extremely low volume out of iPhone's speaker.

The incoming ping volume is occasionally loud and clear, but it is very unpredictable and lowers itself for an unknown reason/s.

It is a coding issue with Uber driver app and any new update only temporarily fixes the problem.

I personally do not think it is an IOS (Apple) problem, because Lyft's incoming ping sounds annoyingly loud and clear under any circumstances.

So, it is not a "navigation sound" problem which can be easily muted or adjusted by the Uber driver app settings.

Hope it is clear now. :smiles:


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uber Driver App was NOT showing there was an update available in the app store (just had the OPEN button), until I directly tapped the app in the app store, and suddenly the blue oval switched from (OPEN) to (UPDATE).

Seems the app store has a new little bug with it, too, in iOS 14.

So ya. I just checked this and got the update myself. Thanks guys!


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

Ok- so, with the release notes referenced above:
*4.269.10002* is the specific build where I noticed the persistent misrouting of sound to earpiece rather than phone speaker. 
*4.270.10001* was made available (to me anyway) sometime on Friday. I did not drive Fri, but on Sat night (Sun morning) using this build, everything worked well. _I experienced no sound issues whatsoever._ 
*4.270.10002 * appeared sometime on Sunday. I am hesitant to update, as the issue was seemingly resolved only a day prior.

That stated... has anyone [who is following this issue and _understands precisely_ our complaint] had experience with the update now available (*4.270.10002*)? 
This is maddening. Thanks folks! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## HNLDriver

I did the update and was pleasantly surprised and working fine yesterday.

Today, the sound problems have returned.


----------



## AtSki

HNLDriver said:


> I did the update and was pleasantly surprised and working fine yesterday.
> 
> Today, the sound problems have returned.


Yes. No matter and whatever is the latest update, "incoming ping volume problem" always comes back after 24 hours for some reason. Lol


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez

You don't want no sound nohow. Coupla my drivers used to have it then they said pax complained so they shut it off.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You don't want no sound nohow. Coupla my drivers used to have it then they said pax complained so they shut it off.


We're not referring to voice navigation. I agree- it's annoying, and for anyone who has done this for any semblance of time, shouldn't be necessary.

What we're referring to is (was): _the improper routing of sound_ (specifically: *incoming offer notifications*) to the phone's earpiece speaker rather than the actual loudspeaker- without sound, on iOS, many opportunities can be missed; the UI is completely different from Android devices (obviously).

Fortunately, the issue appears to have been resolved- for the time being, anyway. It's been 2 updates now. Surely it's due to be broken again any day now. &#128556;


----------



## Brian-drives

Guys been dealing with this issue for about seven or eight months now it’s a very simple fix . You must turn Uber on first not LYFT. 
If you take a Lyft car you must completely shut off your phone and turn it back on not just close the app out but you completely shut the phone off to reset the sound.
I’ve tried this with iPhones and androids and it works every time


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Brian-drives said:


> Guys been dealing with this issue for about seven or eight months now it's a very simple fix . You must turn Uber on first not LYFT.
> If you take a Lyft car you must completely shut off your phone and turn it back on not just close the app out but you completely shut the phone off to reset the sound.
> I've tried this with iPhones and androids and it works every time


Completely different (and more involved issue).

The Uber app is just hijacking the audio to your/our stereo systems, especially via CarPlay, and not wanting to release control.

It REALLY interferes with wireless carplay if the stereo headunit is playing local radio stations.

And don't get me started on if I'm playing Fox News via the carplay app. Uber App dang near sharts the bed.


----------



## Amos69

IRME4EVER said:


> On your Uber app, go to the very top left-hand corner (white circle with 3 black lines going across). Click to open it. You'll see Inbox, earnings, etc. You'll see Account and help, click account scroll all the way down until you get to app settings, click to open. 1st is sounds and voice click to open (make trip alert volume is MAX VOLUME. 2nd voice (I have mine set at normal) 3rd make sure you have VOICE NAVIGATION on (should be all the way to the right) 4th read rider messages (should be on and all the way to the right). Then reboot the phone. I have had times where I had no voice navigation, figured it out (somehow the voice navigation turned off). That usually works for me.
> What also works sign out and sign back in. You'll have to reset Voice sound. Reboot your phone before going back online.
> Another thing is to uninstall and reinstall the Uber app. Time-consuming but works at times. Sign back in, reset voice sound, and reboot your phone.
> Also if you recently did an update on the app, sign out and sign back in (reset VOICE), reboot your phone!! I always do this when I update the app. Because I know somewhere down the line, I will have problems with the app if I don't.
> 
> 
> Use google maps!!


I would never turn on Voice navigation.

I know my region


----------



## FLKeys

Brian-drives said:


> Guys been dealing with this issue for about seven or eight months now it's a very simple fix . You must turn Uber on first not LYFT.
> If you take a Lyft car you must completely shut off your phone and turn it back on not just close the app out but you completely shut the phone off to reset the sound.
> I've tried this with iPhones and androids and it works every time


Happens when I don't even run Lyft.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

As a heads up for anyone who may have gone to lengths over the issue of discussion (i.e., *improperly routed incoming ping/notifications to earpiece vs. phone speaker*) -

Awhile back, I set notifications for Uber Driver to "_persistent_" vs. "_temporary/automatic_" - yesterday morning I had GMaps on top (was taking a drastically different route than suggested via Uber due to a closure & wanted it visible to pax to prevent potential "circumstances"). While on this trip, I travelled through an area surging at 3.5x. I accepted the next trip; they cancelled. I did not tap that [banner] notification- 16 incoming pings were then missed. I hadn't experienced this before, but no incoming notifications were pushed through (audibly, visibly or otherwise) w/settings as "persistent" once any one notification wasn't acknowledged.

I mention it in case anyone else tried that during the "silent ping" issue (which remains fixed IME thus far; apparently not for all, unfortunately). If so, ya might want to switch back to "temporary/automatic." &#129305;&#127996;


----------



## TDR

UberHayden said:


> Noticed the new update for Uber just came out. I still have NO sound on my iphone. Let me clarify. I can use my aux cable for anything, but as soon as I turn on online to drive, NO SOUND.


Perfect ride when no sound


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

TDR said:


> Perfect ride when no sound


So you prefer to have a _complete_ lack of _all_ audio from your device?


----------



## SleelWheels

WTF Easy Peezy, too many damn threads above to read but every time you open an app on top of Uber drive app and go back to Uber drive guess what? No sound mother ****er.

Just swipe the Uber app closed and reopen it, it saves your next pick up info and your sound will return.

Thank me later Home Fry!


----------

